# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Pitkät ketjut

## Ozzy

Oliskos mahdollista semmoinen pieni viilaus, ett&#228; useampia sivuja sis&#228;lt&#228;v&#228;t ketjut aukeasivat siihen viimeisimp&#228;&#228;n viestiin suoraan ettei ekalle sivulle, joka saattaa olla kuukausiakin vanha esim. noissa havainnoissa. Eih&#228;n tuo iso seikka ole, mutta k&#228;ytt&#246;mukavuutta toisi.

MODEDIT/vko: T&#228;m&#228; viestiketju liittyy vanhaan foorumiohjelmistoon.

----------


## ultrix

Painappas seuraavan kerran avatessasi jotain viestiketjua sitä pientä kulmasta taitetun paperilehden kuvan ja mustan nuolen yhdistelmää siitä "Viimeisin viesti"-kohdan alta, esimerkiksi tässä säikeessä se oli "Tänään klo 22:52
Ozzy"-tekstin ohessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Oliskos mahdollista semmoinen pieni viilaus, että useampia sivuja sisältävät ketjut aukeasivat siihen viimeisimpään viestiin suoraan ettei ekalle sivulle, joka saattaa olla kuukausiakin vanha esim. noissa havainnoissa. Eihän tuo iso seikka ole, mutta käyttömukavuutta toisi.


Tuo toiminto lienee monessa foorumissa käytössä, täällä linkistä itsestään aukeaa eka viesti, mutta siinä vieressä on kuitenkin [kuva vanhan foorumiohjelmiston kuvakkeesta], jota klikkaamalla se menee suosiolla siihen viimoiseen viestiin. Eli periaatteessa on molemmat vaihtoehdot kerralla.

Tiedä sitten olisko parempi, että molemmista klikkaamalla menis heti vikaan viestiin, koska sitten he, jotka ei ole lukeneet koko ketjua, saisivat klikkailla taas et pääsisivät siihen ekaan viestiin. Valintojen maailma    :Wink:  Tuohon pieneen kuvakkeeseen osuminen vaan vaatii pientä harjoittelua

MODEDIT/vko: Liittyy vanhaan foorumiohjelmistoon; poistettu toimimaton kuvaikoni

----------


## Ozzy

Ei se tämmöiselle vanhalle tarkka-ampujalle ole mikään ongelma. Mutta
enpäs tuotakaan seikkaa ennen tiennyt, kiitokset vaan!

----------

